# on fire at the destin pass lastnight



## hogwild2827 (Sep 19, 2012)

*killed 17 flounder in 2hr's windy as hell not the best for giggin *


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

That's what I'm talkn about same way over here at Panama City pass


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Its that time of year! The reds should be stacked under the bridge too. We would get as many flounder as we could then end the night with a few reds! You have toby out there gigging too?


----------



## hogwild2827 (Sep 19, 2012)

Naw dont have toby goin yet will here soon maybe the other night was my first trip an prolly the last we got to many hogs the get cought up


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

GREAT JOB:thumbsup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice pile of flatties !!!


----------



## H2OSifu (May 17, 2012)

*Flounder Gigging Advice*

Hogwild,

I'm trying to get into gigging. What kind of lights to you use on your boat and where did you get your gigs? I use a dive "poke" pole/sling with a rubber lanyard for propelling the 6' shaft. Do you think that would work as a gig? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Robert in Fort Walton Beach


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Great job, hogwild2827! Did you gig the mullet? Deffinitely a great dinner or two. O*D*W


----------

